# My 5th composition



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is my 5th. Not expecting many people to like this one . But I just like to express my musical ideas.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Added something to the right hand at the end, and faster.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

It sounds like something from some european sexploitation crime drama horror movie from 70's. Morricone would be proud!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I would like to limit the drama to be entirely in the head. But that is one interpretation or use of it.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

The whole tone scale (which is what you used exclusively throughout) is the most limited one there is. Normally it is used for a brief time before moving to a different scale. Debussy wrote one piece that used it exclusively: Prelude #2 (Voiles) from Book I of his twelve preludes (1910). He was able to create sufficient interest by using sophisticated piano textures. Your textures were either single notes or block chords (dyads and triads). So for me, your piece either needs to move away from being only whole tone or needs other piano textures to sustain interest.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Vasks said:


> The whole tone scale (which is what you used exclusively throughout) is the most limited one there is. Normally it is used for a brief time before moving to a different scale. Debussy wrote one piece that used it exclusively: Prelude #2 (Voiles) from Book I of his twelve preludes (1910). He was able to create sufficient interest by using sophisticated piano textures. Your textures were either single notes or block chords (dyads and triads). So for me, your piece either needs to move away from being only whole tone or needs other piano textures to sustain interest.


Thanks. Let me think about it. It was intended to be a miniature, like my other pieces. instead of repeating the whole thing as I did, maybe I should add something else to it, or add more variety to the rhythm.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is an updated version. Was originally intended to be kind of minimalistic, but to hell with that idea. Wanted to maintain the buildup to the climax, so didn't change much to that, but threw in a more interesting rhythm at the climax with a tritone and some other stuff. Kept it all whole tones.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Nice! Of course it reminds of Debussy. I like the whole tome scale, limited or not: it's quite hypnotic.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

brianvds said:


> Nice! Of course it reminds of Debussy. I like the whole tome scale, limited or not: it's quite hypnotic.


Thanks. I'm hoping I get a pass on the limited part, since it is only a miniature, and not a 30 minute Sonata, which maybe will start to show the scale limitations.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> Thanks. I'm hoping I get a pass on the limited part, since it is only a miniature, and not a 30 minute Sonata, which maybe will start to show the scale limitations.


That was what I was thinking: maybe it's limited, but that won't matter on a short piece.


----------



## Sekhar (May 30, 2016)

Sounds like crime music to me too. In fact, I think I heard something similar in one of the Columbo episodes.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Yeah. Maybe the staccatos are too much associated with those detective shows, and I should smooth them out, and change the tempo back to slower


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I like it! I would probably slow it down and add sustain to it though, but I like the piece!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I like it! I would probably slow it down and add sustain to it though, but I like the piece!


thanks man. I changed the part with the staccatos and inflected the line to avoid the detective drama music association, and give more of a feeling of lightheadedness and disorientation.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

............,,.......


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Phil loves classical said:


> thanks man. I changed the part with the staccatos and inflected the line to avoid the detective drama music association, and give more of a feeling of lightheadedness and disorientation.


What do you have against detective drama music association? You want to escape all associations. It's not possible. Even if your music will soon sound like porn music, it's still ok. Btw, I like faster version.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

nikola said:


> What do you have against detective drama music association? You want to escape all associations. It's not possible. Even if your music will soon sound like porn music, it's still ok. Btw, I like faster version.


it's just not the effect I wanted. But I think I found it with a new change, whether or not it still sounds like a crime drama


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi

I also like it.
Hexatonic whole tone scale is wonderful, and a challenge. Sometimes I use it in the bass instrument, and above other scales.

But this is your piece and I think it has personality. This scale is very open, and you use it well to create an enigmatic atmosphere, mostly (I think) because of the almost _ostinato_ left hand.


----------

